# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  مقتل الإمام الحسين الشهيد في كتاب الله

## عماد علي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على الحسين على علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 
هل تعلم ؟ ان استشهاد الامام الحسين علية السلام موجود في القران . المعلوم ان الامام الحسين استشهد في اليوم العاشر من المحرم وسفك دمة الطاهر وذبح من نحرة الشريف واصبحت تلك الفاجعة مصيبة عظيمة في الاسلام وذالك حدث بكربلاء والعدد الوحيد في هذة الكلمات هو عشرة .
فقد ورد لفظ قتل في القران الكريم (10 ) مرات . وذكر لفظ دم (10 ) مرات . وذكر لفظ مصيبة (10 ) مرات . وذكرلفظ ذبح (9) مرات ولفظ نحر مرة واحدة والمجموع عشرة . ولفظ كرب (4) مرات ولفظ بلاء (6)مرات والمجموع عشرة . 

(ولكم في اعجاز القران ايات لعلكم تتفكرون )

للأمانة منقول...*

----------


## الشهلاء

سبحان الله ولكن وين ألي يفهم ويعقل
السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله ياليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز والله فوزا عظيما

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على الحسين على علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين* 




*كل شيء موجود في القرآن* 
*من حياتنا ومستقبلنا وماضينا*

*قلة من يستطيعو قرائة القرأن حق تلاوته بفهم معانيه*
*وشرح باطن اياته*


*سلمت يمناك على هذا النقل الرائع*


*دمتــــــــ بحفظ المولـــــــى*
*
*

----------


## عماد علي

*الشهلاء*

*سحرالقوافي*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## توته وبنوته

يعطيك العافيه وتسلم الانامل اللي طقطقت على الكيبورد 
بس اين هم اصحاب العقول الغافله؟؟
    يسلمووووووووو

----------


## عماد علي

*توته وبنوته*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

القرأن إعجاز يالله والله الي يدبر في ايات
القرأن يلاحظ ان كل شي صار انكتب عنه
تسلم اخوي.

----------


## عماد علي

*دنيا الاحلام*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## ريومه

آللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

مـودتي

----------


## عماد علي

*ريومه* 


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## MOONY

يعطيك ربي ألف عافيه كتبها الله
في ميزان أعمالك
شكرا لك عالنقل المفيد
تحياتي لك

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكور اخوي عالنقل الرائع 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
وفي ميزان اعمالك 
تحياتي

----------


## عماد علي

موني

زهرة القلوب

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## طائر الغري

مشكور يا اخ عماد جزاك الله خير جزاء

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على اولاد الحسين  وعلى اصحاب الحسين 


بارك الله فيك اخوي 

بإنتضار جديدك دوماااا 


تحياتي لك 

شيعيه وافتخر

----------


## عماد علي

*طائر الغري*

*شيعية وافتخر*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعدائهم والعن ظالميهم لقيام يوم الدين 

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 

الله يعطيك العافية ابو باسم 

وتسلم الايادي

----------


## عماد علي

*أم محمد: منورة مشاركتي خيتو*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## اهات كربلاء

مشكورأخوي يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عماد علي

*آهات كربلاء*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## feras

:bigsmile: الا بذكر الله ططمئن القلوب :bigsmile:

----------


## عماد علي

*فراس*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## عاشق الحرية

يسلموو يا عماد على المعلومات المفيدة 

تسلم يمناك و جزاك الله خير الجزاء

عن أهل البيت عليه السلام مأاستغرب

لان الإمام الحسين عليه السلام

( حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا )

و هذه دليل قرآني 

يعطيك العافية يا عماد و ننتظر بمات القلم الجوهر

و شكراً مع تحيات

عاشق الحرية

----------


## عماد علي

*عاشق الحرية*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
السلام على الحسين على علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين*  
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي* 

*مشكور عالنقل ..*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

سبحان الله ولكن وين ألي يفهم ويعقل
السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله ياليتنا كنا معكم فنفوز والله فوزا عظيما

----------


## عماد علي

*شذى الزهراء ع*

*الامل البعيد*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## منحوسة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين و على اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين 


بارك الله فيك اخوي على الموضوع الرئع.....
أختك.. منحوسة..

----------


## عماد علي

*منحوسة*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## دلع البنات

شكرااخ عماد فدتني كثيربموضوعك والسلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين سلام الله ابدامابقيت وبقي الليل والنهار ولاجعله الله آخرالعهدمني لزيارتهم

----------


## عماد علي

*دلع البنات*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## وليدحسن

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
شكرا اخي على المعلومه الرائعه

----------


## نور الشمس

يعطيك العافيه يااخووووى عماد على

----------


## عماد علي

*وليد حسن*


*نور الشمس*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## أميرة العشق

باركـ اللهـ فيكمـ

----------


## عماد علي

*أميرة العشق*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد 

احسنت اخي عماد علي

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
السلام على الحسين وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين  عليكم مني سلام الله ابدا ما بقيتوا  وبقي الليل والنهار...........
الله يعطيك العافية وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عماد علي

*lucky*

*dreams*

*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------


## مها 2008

مشكووووووووووور اخوووووي علي هذي المعلومه
سلمت يدااااااااااااك

----------


## عماد علي

*خولة*


*كل الشكر لكرم التواجد الغالي...*

----------

